# An old joke ...



## fencesitter

Question: How do you get an elephant into a Safeway carrier bag? 
Answer: You take the S out of Safe and the F out of way.
And you cry ...
....

....

... but there's no F in way!

This must be an old one since Safeway has long since been swallowed up by Walmart but I've only just heard it


----------



## mcdonagh47

Willsmum said:


> This must be an old one since Safeway has long since been swallowed up by Walmart but I've only just heard it



Safeway was taken over by Morrisons
- less reasons to shop at Morrisons.


----------



## Copepod

I'm still storing kit in green corrugated fold up plastic crates with Safeways printed on sides.... 

(and "no f in way" sounds rude, if you imagine "fing" is short for something...)


----------



## Andy HB

mcdonagh47 said:


> Safeway was taken over by Morrisons
> - less reasons to shop at Morrisons.



Don't get me started! I was made redundant as part of that change-over.

(Not that I minded in the end, because Morrisons sucks as a company. That was an opinion I came to at the time. Their attitude was appalling when it came to dealing with the Safeway Head Office employees).

I will never shop at Morrisons as a consequence.

Andy


----------



## Caroline

It has been 4 or 5 years since I stopped shopping in Morrisons, the quality is not so good so always needed to shop a few times each week to get the qulity I want.


----------



## robert@fm

This is similar to some other olde jokes:

How do you get four elephants into a Mini?
Two in the front, two in the back.

How do you get four giraffes into a Mini?
Take out the elephants.

Why does an elephant paint its toenails in different colours?
To hide in a box of Smarties.
Have you ever seen an elephant in a box of Smarties?
No.
See -- it works!


----------



## fencesitter

Takes me back Robert ... I used to regale my family with those elephant jokes until they begged me to stop


----------



## Caroline

just don't get hubby started on chicken jokes or I'll have to use a big box of paxo on him...


----------

